# Brussels Summer Open 2009



## guusrs (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi,

Remarkable results at Brussels Summer Open 2009 this weekend:

fewest moves:
1 Arnaud van Galen 27	NR Netherlands 
1 Guillain Potron 27 NR France

Awfully! 
Congratz Arnaud & Guillain! 

Did you guys find the same solution?
Anyone got the scramble?

Gus


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 13, 2009)

I am so annoyed I couldn't go  I can't believe Mats didn't do as well as usual, my money is on him for the WC. Congrats to Arnaud and Guillain  Also jealous that I couldn't compete in TWO rounds of pyraminx, two WHOLE rounds... jeez.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm annoyed too that you couldn't come, Charlie. We missed you. But you were on the blackboard for while before someone wiped it off!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 13, 2009)

jazzthief81 said:


> I'm annoyed too that you couldn't come, Charlie. We missed you. But you were on the blackboard for while before someone wiped it off!



Oh that's nice to know  I hope I was in a photo, so I can see...myself 

OMG HOW OLD DOES MATS LOOK!? He looks like a grown up!


----------



## jazzthief81 (Sep 13, 2009)

No, unfortunately someone wiped it off before a photo was taken.

FMC scramble: B' U2 B2 D2 R2 F D2 B' U2 L2 R2 U2 F L U B D2 R B' U

Arnaud's 27 moves:
L' B U B' F R L B2 L U L' R B (triple x-cross)
R D' R2 D B (setup pair/remaining pieces)
F' R' F R' F' R2 F (sune)
R' B' (undo setup)

Arnaud and Guillain had different solutions. Guillain built a 2x2x3 block,then finished F2L with U R2 U2 R2, then ELL followed by a 3-cycle of corners (which cancelled two moves)


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 13, 2009)

Did Joey go to this? If so, how did he do in square-1


----------



## jazzthief81 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, I did 

My best results were 4x4 single and sq-1 single/avg.
4x4 49.88
First round sq-1
22.30 single (this was a +2)
26.20 avg
Then I got a 21.52 single in the second round, but 29.58 avg. I came second..

The results are up by the way  (I`m pretty happy with these, I did better than expected)

(joey posted this)


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, I kept going on the Brussels page and nothing came up. Then I refreshed it an it did 

I really should've gone to this competition. Brussels is quite close and there were two rounds of square-1!


----------



## Rama (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow, I beat my 12.23 seconds average with a 12.22 average after almost a year.
I just noticed today when looking at the results that I had an orange 12.22. 

It's the fifth time I've did a sub 20 average OH in competition and this was a bad one too...
On the last solve I didn't knew wich pll it was, but I just did the V perm and halfway through I was like: ''Wait! Is this the V perm?''.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 14, 2009)

Congratulations, Rama! Make your Mom proud!


----------



## Erik (Sep 14, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> OMG HOW OLD DOES MATS LOOK!? He looks like a grown up!



Mats did seem more grown up indeed! His voice is even getting lower 

Competition was awesome! Only sad things were my times and the lack of a 7x7 event 
2 good results for me, another sub-2 for BLD and a very 'erik style' FMC PB. Come 20 minutes late and leave as first, use 5 min to find solution, use 15 to write it down correctly (hard when you have the inverse scramble)
Congrats to Arnaud and Guillain for getting 27!

My solution: 
FMC scramble: B' U2 B2 D2 R2 F D2 B' U2 L2 R2 U2 F L U B D2 R B' U
Do the inverse of this otherwise you'll not see any logic 
Inverse: U' B R' D2 B' U' L' F' U2 R2 L2 U2 B D2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 B

2x2 block: D2 U B' L' B U' x' y
Extend: F2 U F U' F' R2
Finish F2L: U' F U' L' U' L U' F' U' F y
LL: L F' L F2 R' F R F2 L2 U' 

Hope it's correct I only have one cube here at school  and not much time to write it down. I loved the ending


----------



## TMOY (Sep 14, 2009)

The FMC scramble was awesome. Official PB for me too, I found a 35-move solution after only 5 minutes and spent the rest of the hour tweaking it to ge my final 31-move solution for a 3rd place (tied with Erik):

Corners + 1 edge (7): U' B2 L' D L2 F2 U2
3 more edges (10): z' U' M' d D2 l2 L E2 L
2 more edges (5): U R E2 R'
Last 6 edges (9): L E' L E2 L2 U' D'


----------



## coolmission (Sep 14, 2009)

Great competition indeed  Thanks to Olivier for organising and all the judges/scramblers for helping out!

Did you know that...

... *hug* ?
... Rodrigo did really well and got himself some nice NR's? Congratz!
... we need to come up with at least 5 things 'she' cannot say?
... Lars, Joey and Erik solved François' Gigaminx in a McDonald's Restaurant?
... Conor needs to grow up and dominate the world ?
... we ALL missed Charlie?
... Arnaud will ALWAYS be the "1,2,3,4 and again and again and again"-sexy-move-guy? (even if he skips 1 & 3)
... I forgot my memo as soon as I wanted to start execution in 3x3-BLD, but this morning after waking up, it all came back to me ?
... Sachi did pretty well in 3x3x3 and Carole tried to do 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 after learning how to do them the previous day?
... I am still in Brussels because I missed my train last night ?
... I should go now?


----------



## ardi4nto (Sep 14, 2009)

jazzthief81 said:


> No, unfortunately someone wiped it off before a photo was taken.
> 
> FMC scramble: B' U2 B2 D2 R2 F D2 B' U2 L2 R2 U2 F L U B D2 R B' U
> 
> ...



Wew..
Nice job Arnaud, you beat your own 2 years old 33, and tied Guus.
Congratulations!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 14, 2009)

coolmission said:


> *... we ALL missed Charlie?*



Too nice 

I so badly wanted to be there, not even talking about the two rounds of pyraminx! It's okay, World's isn't that far away....


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 14, 2009)

@Coolmission: You missed your train? Then you might as well have stayed for pasta at Carole's (now Joey's) house

@Charlie: You mean Polish isn't that far away 

I almost didn't go because I have a lot to do at home and I am missing Max but I am really glad I did because I met some great people and had some of my best results ever. In the last month I have broken just about all my personal bests, mostly by big margins


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 14, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> @Coolmission: You missed your train? Then you might as well have stayed for pasta at Carole's (now Joey's) house
> 
> @Charlie: You mean Polish isn't that far away
> 
> I almost didn't go because I have a lot to do at home and I am missing Max but I am really glad I did because I met some great people and had some of my best results ever. In the last month I have broken just about all my personal bests, mostly by big margins



Lol, I already checked the travel arrangements for Polish and it's too complicated.... I would miss a lot of classes (which I definitely don't want to do) and I can't afford it


----------



## coolmission (Sep 14, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> @Coolmission: You missed your train? Then you might as well have stayed for pasta at Carole's (now Joey's) house



Haha I should have  How was it by the way?

Basically, I wandered around for about an hour in Brussels before realizing I was actually going in the wrong direction :fp

That's when I realized it was getting dark so I caught a random bus and at 22:00 I finally arrived back home, after a LOOONG walk


----------



## Erik (Sep 14, 2009)

Did you know?

* pics: http://www.flickr.com/photos/larsvandenbergh/sets/72157622240663811/
and: http://picasaweb.google.be/stefan.s.skesh/BrusselsSummerOpen2009#
* Joël still owes me a 999999999? (I have to put this with it since he saw a spelling mistake: EDIT BIATCH)
* Lars' bed grew from a one person to a 4+ person bed?
* I tried to get the slowest magic time ever, but there were people waiting for Arnaud's magic, but I was stubborn. Then Arnaud gave me a (legit) DNF for talking to people other than the judge (him) xD?
* everbody loves Connor?
* I tried to surprise Joey at Schiphol after he just landed, got up at 6 O clock in the morning to get the train and then they called that the train would be arriving 5 mins later than Joey's arrival time due to a malfunctional train in front of us, so I had to text Joey to hold on and the surprise was gone?
* I said goodbye to Joey in Rotterdam and met later in Leuven (Belgium)?
* Parking a smart can be hard???
* getting out is even harder? SEE PIC: 





* Olivier successfully bullied me by refusing a 7x7x7 event?
* I did an Erik style FMC:
come 20 mins late, spend 5 mins for a solution with a forced PLL skip, 15 mins to write down and leave the room as first again. Do a PB of 31 moves and end up 3rd??? Congrats to Arnaud and Guillain for that 
* it was awesome?
* traffic jams caused me to be late at school this morning? (stayed at my gf's place to be sure not to make accidents due to sleep-driving)
* Sachi said: aaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwww?? (insider)
* I'll never do warm up solves for 4x4 again cause I get 5 sub-40's in about 5 minutes and then do crap in competition? I think by the time I do competition solves I already got over the peek moment


----------



## Erik (Sep 14, 2009)

Niiiice parking Arnaud: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2437/3918496023_405db55e86.jpg
You guys should really watch the first FLICKR link from Lars, there are so many cool pictures there! 
Here is the link again: http://www.flickr.com/photos/larsvandenbergh/sets/72157622240663811/


----------



## coolmission (Sep 14, 2009)

Did you know that...

... Lars loves day-dreaming?
... the McDonald's Restaurant played a very annoying tune every 10 or 15 minutes? Probably to get people like us to leave, when they've actually been closed for an hour 
... we fit 6 people, lots of bags and a unicycle in a small car?
... it's incredibly hard to come up with more 'Did you know?'s when you're tired?

more to come

EDIT; Erki, no double posting!


----------



## gagou9 (Sep 17, 2009)

yo!!
very awesome competition for me!
my times were very bad, but this is not important 
monday was olivier's burthday, at 22 O clock, we tried to find him in his house (after leaving carole at 18, trying to hitchhike, giving up, walking a lot, finding his home), but he was not here... we met neighbors and tried to call him, but in vain... also we slept in the grass near the competition place 




coolmission said:


> Carole tried to do 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 after learning how to do them the previous day?


i tought her to solve the 444 in Carvin juggling convention, 25 of july, something like that  
she now have a square1 !!


see you in düsseldorf!

Gaël


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2009)

I wrote down some sq-1 algs for her


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 17, 2009)

joey said:


> I wrote down some sq-1 algs for her


With your phonenumber encoded in it 

She should still get that medal for participating on 5x5x5. She was well on her way of actually solving it when the judge stopped her.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Sep 17, 2009)

coolmission said:


> Did you know that...
> 
> ... Lars loves day-dreaming?



Old habits never die! 

I digged up an old school report from when I was 9 years old.







As you can see, pretty good scores (84% for language and 93% for math), but look what the teacher wrote down under the section "Remarks":






"Leeft in de wolken!", which literally means: "Lives in the clouds!"


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 17, 2009)

jazzthief81 said:


> coolmission said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know that...
> ...



Aww Lars that is so sweet


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 18, 2009)

That just means he/she has forseen your future of flying around the world


----------



## jazzthief81 (Sep 18, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> That just means he/she has forseen your future of flying around the world



Haha, brilliant! I never saw it that way but it's so true.


----------

